# Update of the Last Few Months



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So much has happened and not a lot of it good.
Most of you know that my DH passed with covid the 5th of October. Then was Halloween, my favorite holiday. Then my birthday in November. Then Christmas, I stayed home alone 😔 
January was our anniversary and I lost my Shatzi 2 months shy of his 21st birthday. He was minpin, rat terrorist, and Chihuahua. I knew it was coming but still...
February, March, and April I watched as my Lula spun out of control and began becoming unstable. My veterinarian put her on meds that helped but also destroyed her personality. 
June 11th I buried my husband on his father's grave. June 12th his 13 year old mastiff began dripping pus from her vulva. June 15th she was put to sleep for Pyrometria, she had been fighting urinary infection for 6 months already. 
June 16th Lula was put down for aggression even with the meds. She targeted babies especially and there's a newborn coming into the house soon. I couldn't chance an accident. 
All during this time I had random goats just die with no symptoms. Turns out that the neighbors black cherries were sprouting babies along my fence line. 
I still have Franky and her twin bucks, my togg buck, plus the sheep. I have lambs to sell with the bucklings for 4th of July. 

I bought a 34 foot travel trailer so that I can have my own space. Even if I get kicked out here I can afford to live in a trailer park. 
My daughter wants to sell the house after remodeling so, I'll stick around to get my share of the equity lol.

In the long run it would cost me much less to just get rid of the ruminating animals, hay is $34 for a 3 string bale this year. I'm just going to put that on hold for now.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You have had a tough time. I really hope that things turn around for you.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Just a virtual hug and some wishing, hoping, praying that you have some peace in all that's going on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope things are on the upswing for you. That is just too much loss.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m sorry that you have had such a Hard year i hope things get better for you and I’m praying for you


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so sorry you’ve had so much to deal with lately.  Sending hugs and prayers!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry. That’s a lot to deal with. Your so strong. After so many losses I would want to curl up in a ball and never talk to anyone. Sending lots of hugs and prayers!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

((Hugs))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗 🙏


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe a fresh start somewhere new might be good. If you would deeply miss the goats, then hold on to them. Maybe sit with them and imagine if they were not there or picture which ones to keep if you downsize. I hope you find what gives you joy (and life stops sending death your way). If there is karma, sounds like you are due for a positive wave soon. Way too much has gone on for you in a short period of time! This seems to be a hard year for many.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So sorry to hear how many hardships you've endured… just remember… once you hit the bottom there’s only one way to go! Keep your chin up and try to see the positive in the day to day. A new start may be just the thing needed 🙏🍀🙏


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I noticed that you went quiet for a while and I was thinking about you often. Thanks for filling us in ('cuz you know we care). 

It sounds like the travel trailer was a wise investment for you. And maybe a good, 2 year old rescue dog to love you up would be too.  Whatever it is, I hope you keep finding what lifts you up each day. Life will never be the same but it will get better! I recently started writing down each day a few things that I love or that makes me happy to relieve some of the sadness/loss. It can't hurt.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

littleheathens said:


> I noticed that you went quiet for a while and I was thinking about you often. Thanks for filling us in ('cuz you know we care).
> 
> It sounds like the travel trailer was a wise investment for you. And maybe a good, 2 year old rescue dog to love you up would be too.  Whatever it is, I hope you keep finding what lifts you up each day. Life will never be the same but it will get better! I recently started writing down each day a few things that I love or that makes me happy to relieve some of the sadness/loss. It can't hurt.


Agreed we _(care)_ like allot so don’t forget we are with you and so is god


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That is so much on one person I'm so sorry. I pray you find some peace.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Praying for you still. Sometimes the world seems like it has all crumbled away around a person but take the rubble and build a new future.we all love you dearly and hope that things improve soon. The trailer sounds like a great plan. So sorry for all the bad that has come your way.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry. That's an awful lot to have to deal with. I really hope things get better for you soon. <3


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I noticed you weren't on here as much, and have been thinking about you. I'm so sorry to hear about all that has been going on. I pray you will begin to see the light at the end of the tunnel soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've found an rv park on the high desert that will accept all 4 dogs I have left. They also don't have breed restrictions so I could keep Arabelle. 
I could buy a stray acre in town to keep the goats on. Rules allow but, the coyotes are bad there. No electric fence allowed either. 
More thinking to do. 

The trailer will be delivered here in July. There is no hurry to interrupt the delivery guys wedding and honeymoon lol.
Right now the trailer is being tested, detailed, repaired where needed, and cilajet sealed inside and out. It should look and function like brand new when it gets here. They will store it until the delivery guy is back to work. 
In the meantime I have work to get the rv hookups and area ready to go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that you will have a practically brand new trailer.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

I feel for you! Sounds like your having a hard time, like me. Seems lately, everything is going wrong here, that can go wrong. It's been a whirlwind of death, illness and random thing breaking. 💔 I feel like, I can't catch a break. The bad streak will eventually lift. I'm sure it will. So hold your head high and keep trucking through life. Always remember no matter how hard things are, to SMILE. 

Ps I'm jealous of your travel trailer! I want to buy a nice camper to go camping with my kids. I'm getting to old/sore for the tent life lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like things are moving along. That's great. Finding any place to allow dogs without breed restrictions is amazing. My son has a wolf hybrid. She looks mostly Shephard but her eyes tell a different story. She is a bit bipolar too lol but he has trouble finding a place that will.accept her. So he he's buying his own place lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there. Praying over you,that the situations in your life change. Your strength is apparent, and death needs to leave your company. In my whirlwind of negativity,I always struggle to find good. Its here, on this site, we will support you in any way we can. Youve been missed. You have so much to offer with your knowledge to all of us. I hope you share more with us. 🥰


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yay it sounds like god is answering your prayers


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so glad you posted an update. I’ve thought of you often and wanted to ask how you were doing after your husband passed but didn’t want to intrude. I had no idea you were dealing with so much on top of that loss. I don’t know how you’re still standing. And not just still standing, but moving forward. I think getting your trailer and starting to make futures plans is very smart.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sounds like your have your plan in place for path moving forward 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Almost word for word what FizzyGoats said.
Seriously.

I am in awe that you are pressing forward.
Travel trailers are great for transitions. Our recently divorced son is living in one in our yard.
Wishing you a brighter future.{{{hug}}}


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My heart and prayers are with you! You’re amazing and so strong in the face of adversity. You handle things with grace and dignity…. It’s an inspiration to us all. Yes, we care and are here to support you.

I think the trailer is brilliant, it’ll be your safe place and a area of quiet.
Big hug and best hope that life gives you a break…you definitely deserve it!
Hang in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Going on a walk through of the trailer today to check out the repairs and Cilajet.
Tomorrow the tow truck will be here to get the Suburban and drop it at the shop. I'd rather have that to drive than the big farm truck. I think my sister wants it.
I'll still have the little farm truck.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like you're moving forward.  
{Positive Thoughts}


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my new home. They haven't done the Cilajet yet because they were afraid it would dry cloudy during the heat of those few days. They are getting that done and then putting it on the back of of the lot until the delivery guy is ready.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Here's my new home. They haven't done the Cilajet yet because they were afraid it would dry cloudy during the heat of those few days. They are getting that done and then putting it on the back of of the lot until the delivery guy is ready.
> View attachment 232930
> View attachment 232933
> 
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very Nice! I think youve done very well!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That looks great. My son's is much older and not nearly as nice.
Looks like you will be very comfortable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is super nice!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ooooh. Very nice!!! Congratulations Jill!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That looks very nice! I like the color of the wood floors.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s really nice. It’s incredible how roomy it looks!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful and just perfect! Congrats!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, so there's a few bells and whistles.
It's the arctic pack which means more insulation and double paned windows, plus hoods that allow you to keep the fans up during bad weather.
It's fully solar functioning. My daughter and I spent a couple hours in those surprisingly comfortable recliners running the ac on solar. That's why they are pulled out lol.
The refrigerator seeks electricity first and then will run on propane. The hot water tank can switch between the two manually. The furnace is propane and the blowers run on electricity or solar power. The ducted ac is electric or solar. 
It has a 4 year service plan that will replace anything that goes wrong.

I actually loved it at first sight. My only misgiving was that a single older woman would be living in a trailer that says COUGAR on the front 🤔 🤣🤣


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, it sounds fantastic! I love the multiple options for powering the comfort and necessities(ac,heat, fridge etc) makes it very self-sufficient and cost saving)
Its very functional and quite plush…you picked a great home 🥰


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the bed is a brand new sealy posturepedic mattress that is probably the most comfortable thing I've ever laid on before.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol well maybe later down the road you could get the "cougar" painted over or hang up a sign to hide it. It sounds lovely and I am so happy for you!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That looks great! Excited for you to be able to have your own space 😊


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol. Cougar 😆 Oh that made me laugh


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey...If you want you can get a sign like this one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice home. .


----------

